# Apple tv / location film / téléchargement impossible



## arno5555 (17 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter une apple tv que j'ai paramètré avec ma freebox.
L'atv et la freebox sont connectés par wifi. 
J'ai loué un film et la durée de téléchargement est de.... 30 heures... En 1080p.
Ma connexion est bonne pourtant.
J'ai laissé tourné toute la nuit mais le téléchargement a carrément reprit zéro.., 


Avez vous eu ce genre de problème?


Merci


----------



## florian1003 (17 Mars 2013)

C'est très simple : Free bride comme c'est pas permis (enfin si, mais ...) les débits sur Youtube, mais aussi sur l'iTunes Store / app Store !


----------



## arno5555 (17 Mars 2013)

Ah c'est embêtant.....

Il n'y a donc pas de solution à part changer de fournisseur d'accès?


Impossible de voir le film que j'ai loué 48h après.... 


Je pensais qu'une fois le film téléchargé (même après 36h) pourrait être visionné.... Or l'atv me dit a chaque fois : film visible dans 1h40, dans 3h50 etc etc.... Pas de streaming??


Merci


----------



## Tuncurry (18 Mars 2013)

florian1003 a dit:


> C'est très simple : Free bride comme c'est pas permis (enfin si, mais ...) les débits sur Youtube, mais aussi sur l'iTunes Store / app Store !



C'est possible mais pour ma part, j'arrive quand même a voir des vidéos sur Youtube sans trop d'attente et mon AppleTv branchée sur la Freebox V6 me permet également de voir un film acheté depuis iTunes (ce que je ne fais pas très souvent au demeurant) immédiatement.
Je précise que chez Free, mon débit est moyen (8Mgb env.) Donc ca doit etre aussi autre chose....


----------



## dumas75 (18 Mars 2013)

Le mieux est de télécharger sur le pc et de visionner via iTune. 
Si tu as un vraiment problème signale à Apple avec la réception de la facture et ils te rembourse.


----------



## Gwen (18 Mars 2013)

J'ai quitté Free pour ce genre de soucis exactement. YouTube, je m'en fiche, mais l'iTunes Store, je l'utilise tous les jours. Tant pis, Free a perdu un client.


----------



## dumas75 (18 Mars 2013)

gwen a dit:


> J'ai quitté Free pour ce genre de soucis exactement. YouTube, je m'en fiche, mais l'iTunes Store, je l'utilise tous les jours. Tant pis, Free a perdu un client.


Moi aussi !


----------



## arno5555 (18 Mars 2013)

bon bon bon....
je ne sais spa si je vais me taper la galère de changer dopérateur... De plus, je trouve free plutôt bien pour plein de raisons...

Le problème est-il le même si j'ai la fibre?

Sinon... ben je me passerai d'itunes store....

 c'est quand même dingue ça... je suis prêt à dépenser 5 pour la location d'un film car je trouve normal de payer pour une uvre (film ou musique) et je vais finir par regarder des divx piratés parce que c'est 10 fois plus commode... Je trouve tout cela bien absurde.


----------



## dumas75 (18 Mars 2013)

arno5555 a dit:


> c'est quand même dingue ça... je suis prêt à dépenser 5 pour la location d'un film car je trouve normal de payer pour une uvre (film ou musique) et je vais finir par regarder des divx piratés parce que c'est 10 fois plus commode... Je trouve tout cela bien absurde.


Oui la politique de FREE est bien souvent absurde.
J'ai annulé ma connexion internet chez eux plus les 2 portables.
Et j'en suis heureux


----------



## zepom (31 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis à mon tour victime de la limite de début imposée par Free depuis l'arrivée toute récente de l'Apple TV chez moi. Du coup, j'envisage de changer d'opérateur. Chez qui êtes-vous partis ?


----------



## Alino06 (4 Avril 2013)

arno5555 a dit:


> bon bon bon....
> je ne sais spa si je vais me taper la galère de changer dopérateur... De plus, je trouve free plutôt bien pour plein de raisons...
> 
> Le problème est-il le même si j'ai la fibre?
> ...



Free s'en fou un peu que tu sois prêt à débourser 5 pour louer un film. Sauf si bien sur tu loues chez eux ...


----------

